# The WOW lines.



## Mike Nolan (Sep 14, 2020)

I believe they are called the wow lines but unsure of that.   They are over a km wide and go for what looks like hundreds of kms.   There are more than one set this being the start of one of them.  This one starts at the edge of some mountains.

_Link_
What i would like to know is how could this have ever been achieved in the first place.  There must be tens of millions of trees planted to complete just one of them.  I would love to know more if anyone can help.

Also the same site shows some amazing star forts and so on.   Sorry its all in Russian.

_Link_



> Note: This OP was recovered from the Wayback Archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: maco144Date: 2019-05-23 13:36:26Reaction Score: 2


Instead of trees planted it could also be trees razed to create the lines. For what purpose, a huge wind screen?

I love that there is such a comprehensive star fort map available, even if it is in Russian.


----------



## Timeshifter (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TimeshifterDate: 2019-05-25 08:05:42Reaction Score: 2


Looks like part of a circuit board to me....


----------



## Mike Nolan (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WarningGuyDate: 2019-05-25 08:08:40Reaction Score: 0




Timeshifter said:


> Looks like part of a circuit board to me....


What the lines or the whole landscape ?


----------



## Timeshifter (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TimeshifterDate: 2019-05-25 08:11:05Reaction Score: 8


The lines, but perhaps on a wider zoom other elements become noticable, will investigate  

	Post automatically merged: 5/25/19


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2019-05-25 21:22:18Reaction Score: 1


Could it be either markings for co-op farming zones, or perhaps a "No-Man's Land" near the Communist border with another area?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: tupperawareDate: 2019-08-05 04:37:40Reaction Score: 2




Jim Duyer said:


> Could it be either markings for co-op farming zones, or perhaps a "No-Man's Land" near the Communist border with another area?





Based on reading some forum postings about the WOW lines at one of the larger Star Fort forums around 9 months ago I found a paper from the 50's documenting the effort in Russia to plant these lines to stifle wind erosion of top soil. One of the forum posters said they were just huge Russian wind breaks. A bit of searching from there turned up the paper. They found that winds were dampened but not too far from the tree line so after a billion or so trees they stopped planting.

Many other lines Earth wide are much more difficult to explain.


----------



## Mike Nolan (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WarningGuyDate: 2019-08-05 10:44:23Reaction Score: 1




tupperaware said:


> Based on reading some forum postings about the WOW lines at one of the larger Star Fort forums around 9 months ago I found a paper from the 50's documenting the effort in Russia to plant these lines to stifle wind erosion of top soil. One of the forum posters said they were just huge Russian wind breaks. A bit of searching from there turned up the paper. They found that winds were dampened but not too far from the tree line so after a billion or so trees they stopped planting.
> 
> Many other lines Earth wide are much more difficult to explain.


I would love to see the paper you are saying was from the 50s.  If they were planted as wind breaks then why is it that they run in all different directions with most at 90 degree angles?  That don't make any sence. We are talking over 5000+km of trees of 4 rows each and each row 100m wide that stretchers from one side of America to the other.  So it took the planting of 5000+ of trees km most of which are 3 and 4 rows wide before they realized it wasn't working and gave up on it ?  To my understanding that is a hell of a lot more than a billion trees that that would of had to of been planted.   How many people would that of taken to do so and for how long ?
Did this paper say when these trees were planted ?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: tupperawareDate: 2019-08-05 14:22:27Reaction Score: 2




WarningGuy said:


> I would love to see the paper you are saying was from the 50s.  If they were planted as wind breaks then why is it that they run in all different directions with most at 90 degree angles?  That don't make any sence. We are talking over 5000+km of trees of 4 rows each and each row 100m wide that stretchers from one side of America to the other.  So it took the planting of 5000+ of trees km most of which are 3 and 4 rows wide before they realized it wasn't working and gave up on it ?  To my understanding that is a hell of a lot more than a billion trees that that would of had to of been planted.   How many people would that of taken to do so and for how long ?
> Did this paper say when these trees were planted ?


Not the older PDF I read but describes the same thing from a more recent angle.
Shelterbelts in southern Russia help protect crops from wind • Earth.com


(PDF) Shelterbelts in the Soviet Union

Fending Off the Wind on the Steppe


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Beanieboo111Date: 2019-08-05 14:53:36Reaction Score: 1


Yesterday watched a video where the lines and forts are discussed.  Each star fort sits on top of a natural gas reserves and the lines are the gas lines which were alleged to be have been created out of available materials at the time. The materials were wood and clay but the design was quite complex to create the gas lines.  In the video it was suggested that the star forts were created by another civilization whereas the lines are more recent and were made out of available materials after some catastrophic event but with the knowledge of the purpose of the star forts.  
I think that the forts are too complex a structure to just be a gas reserve extraction plant.


----------



## Onthebit (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: OnthebitDate: 2019-08-05 17:41:49Reaction Score: 1




tupperaware said:


> Not the older PDF I read but describes the same thing from a more recent angle.
> Shelterbelts in southern Russia help protect crops from wind • Earth.com
> 
> 
> ...


We had this all over rural Ontario.  Sadly in recent times there has been a trend to remove them all so larger machinery  can be used.....I guess erosion and habitat doesn't matter any more in these times of global warming.


----------



## BStankman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BStankmanDate: 2019-08-06 10:39:34Reaction Score: 6


Colm Gibney has an excellent video on these.
I would doubt these are modern.  He seems to show evidence these were present before the rivers (and cities) and have since been deformed by them.
They actually seem to be created by a limited AI, with very little recognition of the terrain.  Like a robot vacuum.


The first time I saw this I was reminded of a scene from_ I am Mother_.



I don't think this is a coincidence that this line in the video originates from the Caucus mountains.  This is the area we are told wave after wave of caucasion Indo Aryan migrations came from.

How far of a stretch is it to imagine these waves of migrations were mother releasing new batches of her children?
Following the easy path of a pre-existing food source on the WOW lines on a mission of re population.

This is a depiction of the Scythian mother goddess Api, or possibly A.P.I.
One would notice she has snakes for legs.


The "Greeks" would depict her as Echidna.
Who described her as a_ monster, half-woman and half-snake, who lived alone in a cave. and was the mother of monsters._
If the Greeks were real, I would assume they could have referred to strange invaders raised by a soulless AI as monsters.

__
It has been _mentioned before here_ in depictions of Western Electric Golden Boy and Mithras that these snakes are possible cargo cult depictions of electrical technology. Something an Artificial Parent Interface would have present in design.


----------



## Mike Nolan (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WarningGuyDate: 2019-08-06 12:31:51Reaction Score: 1




tupperaware said:


> Not the older PDF I read but describes the same thing from a more recent angle.
> Shelterbelts in southern Russia help protect crops from wind • Earth.com
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry man i'm not buying it.  I understand and see shelter belts all over the world including here on my farm.  Yes there are rows of trees everywhere in and around the WOW lines for shelter but no way were they planted for the purpose of shelter.  That's just plain ridiculous to say there shelter belts. 
 One link you give is a thirty year old story and the other link is from NASA.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2019-08-06 14:11:26Reaction Score: 2




BStankman said:


> Colm Gibney has an excellent video on these.
> I would doubt these are modern.  He seems to show evidence these were present before the rivers (and cities) and have since been deformed by them.
> They actually seem to be created by a limited AI, with very little recognition of the terrain.  Like a robot vacuum.
> 
> ...


I think this is where everyone came from after the flood. The ark landing in what was Armenia.  
Not disputing the rest at all, however would add I lean towards the theory all the gods were fashioned after Nimrod and SemiAris.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SuperTrouperDate: 2019-08-06 23:30:00Reaction Score: 3


I like the theory espoused by _@BStankman_ above. Just last night I was watching one of Jon Levi's videos at the end of which he mentioned tracks on the bottom of the Atlantic, all pointing towards Bermuda. I am wondering if these were created long time into the past, when the Atlantic was not under water, and when what is now Bermuda would have been regarded a safe haven mountain/hideout during a cataclysmic event. 



Here's the link to the video by the way. This discussion is right at the end.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: tupperawareDate: 2019-08-07 16:16:45Reaction Score: 1




WarningGuy said:


> Sorry man i'm not buying it.  I understand and see shelter belts all over the world including here on my farm.  Yes there are rows of trees everywhere in and around the WOW lines for shelter but no way were they planted for the purpose of shelter.  That's just plain ridiculous to say there shelter belts.
> One link you give is a thirty year old story and the other link is from NASA.



Here is a good review of the old Russian shelterbelts.

History of East European Chernozem Soil Degradation; Protection and Restoration by Tree Windbreaks in the  Russian Steppe


----------

